# My Photography Directory: Add your site for free



## madali (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello, I launched a directory section in my website.

http://www.photolectic.com/directory/

feel free to visit and add your photography related website to the directory.

Also check out my mainpage, I would like to hear your comments.

http://www.photolectic.com

regards

Mel


----------

